# Smoked apple dessert idea



## gruelurks

Our company has an annual 12 days of Christmas food event where people can choose a day to bring in a treat to share with the entire company. We have about 120 people these days so it's getting a bit much to make the usual treats I made in the past. I was kicking around the idea of a smoked apple crisp/cobbler/strudel idea by taking some canned pie apples, smoking them, then wrapping them (each pice of apple) in filo dough with some cinnamon and crumb-like topping, then smoking them some more. Pecan wood sounds like the best wood to use on the apples. Also in the back of my head was possibly creating some sort of whipped topping to serve them with.

I am looking for advice/feedback/lessons learned from those of you who make smoked desserts on a regular basis and what your experiences has been. Filo dough seems like a viable and easy enough pastry to work with, and I have no set recipe in mind. My plans were to do a small test run this week and take it from there.

Of course, I promise to document with Q-View. :-)

** Disclaimer. This thought was inspired by Cowgirl's apple dumpling post. :-)


----------



## fire it up

Check out Jeanie's smoked apple dumplings, they looked delicious.  Worthy of licking the monitor 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=82688


----------



## treegje

I do my apples this way

http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=84317


----------

